# Drywall Walls



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

dllucas said:


> I am getting ready to drywall the walls of a stairwell. It is a very old home with very high ceilings. Is there a simple, safe, inexpensive way to create scaffolding over the stairs?


Absolutely:

This is dependant on the height of the stairwell:

What you will need:

1.) A step ladder; 8 foot or greater (small extension ladder)
2.) Very firm plank or a 'pick'
3.) Another step ladder 6 foot or so.

Normal height: Use a step ladder (unfolded) and leaned against the end wall of the stair well with the legs firmly placed on a step at a secure angle. 
Place a plank on the top of the step ladder and position the other plank end at the top of the stairs...possibly on the rung of another step ladder or a saw horse.

Higher ceiling: Use an extension ladder (or a folding ladder, ie:Gorilla ladder fully extended, at the end wall of the stairwell) Place a plank on the top of the extension ladder and position the other plank end at the top of the stairs...possibly on the rung of another step ladder or saw horse.

Hope this makes sense. This is standard operating procedure for doing stairwells for us and we have been using it since the 1980's. Stairwells sheetrocked this way: hundreds to possibly thousands (?).


----------

